# Do you care if a potential girlfriend or boyfriend is still a virgin?



## Teagirl (Aug 3, 2009)

I choose the first option, I am a virgin and I certainly would not mind dating one.
It would take alot of the pressure off, I wouldn't have to worry to be worse than any of his previous partners.

On the other hand I think it would be nice to be with someone who already has a little bit experience, so that at least one of us knows what they're doing...


----------



## Dempsey (Jun 27, 2009)

If I were to have a one-night stand then I'd rather they be experienced. If I wanted an actual girlfriend, then it wouldn't make a difference to me. We would just both be awkward.


----------



## N3XT2NON3 (Aug 10, 2009)

_I am no longer a virgin but I would prefer to be with someone who still is_


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I would hope that my girlfriend would have the same status as me, but I can't hold that against her.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

#4


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

It wouldn't bother me, though with my SA and if she was still a virgin and close to my age I got to wonder what my chances of "getting some" would be. :sus


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I'm a virgin myself and I would prefer to be with someone who is too


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

I'm a virgin and very uncomfortable with the idea of having a relationship with someone who has has sex with other people.


----------



## Delicate (May 23, 2008)

I chose number one.
It bothered him though that I'm a virgin.
:sigh


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

id rather be with someone who has been with several people so she doesnt wander what it would be like to be with someone else


----------



## sacred (May 25, 2009)

depends on the person their attitude and self awareness. seriously if the relationship on an emotional level was gonna be something that brings me back to middle school id cut off from her and like the iron maiden song goes run to the hills and run for my life.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

I am no longer a virgin and it really doesn't make any difference to me whether I was 'with' someone who was a virgin or not, I wouldn't mind at all if he was still a virgin - I actually would find it to be quite an honor. 

I can say that because I would not be in that situation with him if we weren't mutually attracted to each other and shared deep feelings for each other and were committed to being together. I can be a VERY patient woman/teacher :blush,

There is something beautifully innocent about anyone's first time and it should be special - most times people throw away their virginity just to lose it only to regret it later and wish that it had been more meaningful.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Virgin here, would prefer a virgin partner. I'd feel more comfortable with someone who has the same (lack of) experience as I have.

That's just a preference though - doesn't matter either way.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

#1, as long as they don't have a running record of like 100 or something then it doesn't really make a difference to me as long as they understand when things go awry first time around /blush.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

don't care


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Can I just say - and I'm sorry if I am out of place but in my experience - there isn't a 'level of play' if you are with someone that cares about you and that you care about - the only time it will be a disaster is if you just pick someone to 'be with' because you want to lose your virginity and if your partner doesn't really know you, understand you or care. Every single person is different, likes different things... it is all about having the chemistry, the patience and the sense of humor to just 'be with each other' and 'let things happen' - not trying to 'make things happen'. If ya'll are ever in that situation you need to be with someone who understands that there isn't only one chance... one night... one shot.... if it doesn't work the first time the way you expect, you cuddle, kiss, fool around and try it later or another day, or night.

Ok, I won't say anything else... sorry. And this is to the girls/boys/men and women on this site - heck, it's to myself... since it's been a long time for me too and it will most likely be a long time yet before I get to ride that wave again.


----------



## kanarazu (Jul 4, 2009)

i wouldn't care, but i think it would be cool if they were a virgin, because then they would have no one to compare me too and I would be the best they ever had


----------



## kenny87 (Feb 22, 2009)

I would most certainly prefer virgin, so we are on the same level and everything, but it wouldn't be a deal breaker. With the way things look I don't think I will every have to wonder about this question to begin with though.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

At 36 the odds of me finding a woman in my age range who's a virgin isn't too likely. Plenty of them have kids that prove they are not.


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

I have no interest in dating guys who aren't still virgins like me. Not to say that I have much interest in most of the virgin ones either. I'm rather picky and I'd rather be alone then with someone who isn't right for me.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Auron said:


> *why should this even matter?* Im not a virgin. As long as you are in a serious relationship and that other person loves you back, he/she could care less if you're a virgin.


Agreed.


----------

